# Citroen HY Van.  (Andy the Anderson shelter)



## hanger18 (May 11, 2014)

Hi All
  Have been wild camping for 40 odd years. Always preferred small self built, stealth style vans. I have always wanted to combine my 2 passions Hotrodding and kite buggy/surfing. This is my latest creation, Built in 6 months. During a VERY quite Christmas period (Work wise).Most parts including the van were bought via E-Bay.
 The old engine and box have been replaced with an Audi A4 1.9 TDI unit. Disc brakes from the Audi were also used. All work (apart from reupholstered front seats ) was carried out by myself.
  I must say the public’s reaction to this van has been unbelievable. Smiling faces, waving, looks of disbelief, people flagging me down to talk.. It has been a wonderful experience so far. Even had folks queuing up for tea/coffee when we open the hatch at the beach.
   Dave:wave::wave:

My HY BUILD Slideshow by hanger-18 | Photobucket


----------



## 2cv (May 11, 2014)

Really love your van. I've always fancied an H van but not the mechanical woes to go with it, this solves that.


----------



## mark61 (May 11, 2014)

Good stuff. Well done getting the van sorted, it looks great. 
The red one is a Dutch built one with forward opening doors. Bit off far more then I could chew on that one, eventually sold it to a dealer.
The other one is still a "work in progress", but runs fairly well. Just got to get brakes sorted. lol


----------



## n brown (May 11, 2014)

we used to call them 'cochons' especially when 'les flics' drove them !


----------



## Sharon the Cat (May 11, 2014)

There was a beautifully (professionally) restored on of these selling teas at the Hereford River Carnival last week.
Yours looks great fun.


----------



## 2cv (May 11, 2014)

H vans are lovely, but just beware! Citroen HY Online : Citroen HY Van Buyers Guide


----------



## phillybarbour (May 12, 2014)

Looks great but seems like that was a major job, beyond my skills. Love Citroens had various 2CV, Dyanne, GS, CX but never a van, it's a credit to you.


----------



## hanger18 (May 12, 2014)

Thanks for your comments folks



2cv said:


> H vans are lovely, but just beware! Citroen HY Online : Citroen HY Van Buyers Guide


Yes I was exceptionally lucky with my van, these vehicles are renound for there rust. The underside is like brand new. All it needed was a wash down and a coat of black zinc paint.



mark61 said:


> Good stuff. Well done getting the van sorted, it looks great.
> The red one is a Dutch built one with forward opening doors. Bit off far more then I could chew on that one, eventually sold it to a dealer.
> The other one is still a "work in progress", but runs fairly well. Just got to get brakes sorted. lol


Your latest HY looks great. I still have all my original brake parts lying around if you need anything. All in working order.

  Dave.


----------



## Older Gurna (May 27, 2014)

PLEASE Come to a Meet!


----------



## runnach (May 28, 2014)

Having worked for a Citroen Dealer 1984 to 2004 on and off first spell 10 years, pretty up to speed with the cars of that age, colours specs etc...I was aware of the H van but knew little about it...I am in Love... What a cracking job youve done.

Mid 80's I took a light 15 Traction Avant in px against a BX16trs £1500..it was bought by the owners club for the same money and restored.

BTW the CX gti turbo 2 very under estimated car, best not get too giddy and talking SM's :tongue:

Channa


----------



## 2cv (May 28, 2014)

I've also got a Xantia V6, massively underrated car with less than 100 left in the UK now. What a pity that Citroen have now given up on their wonderful hydraulic suspension and make poorly sprung cars to keep journalists at race tracks sweet.



Some links which may be useful to an H van owner
http://www.citroencarclub.org.uk/drupal/

http://www.2cvgb.co.uk


----------



## Andy75 (May 28, 2014)

J'adore the Hy vans.  So very nearly pulled the trigger a couple of times when watching them on eBay.  One day...


----------



## Hvan1999 (Jan 13, 2015)

*H van*

Hi Dave,
I hope my message finds you well.
my name is H Haidar and i am building a Hvan for a charity organisation run.
we are looking to drive across Europe from London to Stockholm this summer serving coffee and french crepes.
the money raised will be going into SOS children villages.
Can you help us ?
many thanks 
H 











hanger18 said:


> Hi All
> Have been wild camping for 40 odd years. Always preferred small self built, stealth style vans. I have always wanted to combine my 2 passions Hotrodding and kite buggy/surfing. This is my latest creation, Built in 6 months. During a VERY quite Christmas period (Work wise).Most parts including the van were bought via E-Bay.
> The old engine and box have been replaced with an Audi A4 1.9 TDI unit. Disc brakes from the Audi were also used. All work (apart from reupholstered front seats ) was carried out by myself.
> I must say the public’s reaction to this van has been unbelievable. Smiling faces, waving, looks of disbelief, people flagging me down to talk.. It has been a wonderful experience so far. Even had folks queuing up for tea/coffee when we open the hatch at the beach.
> ...


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jan 14, 2015)

Great work,especially the way you have got the Audi running gear to fit and make it look like it belongs there.


----------



## portiapug (Jan 14, 2015)

A Company in North Wales rebuilds them and fits Ford engines and drivetrain. They are sold to companies for advertising their products. I saw a couple being done last July when I called in to the factory unit.


----------



## molly 2 (Jan 14, 2015)

It must have been a monster task to fit a modern ecu engine.


----------



## tommylew1 (Jan 14, 2015)

hanger18 said:


> Hi All
> Have been wild camping for 40 odd years. Always preferred small self built, stealth style vans. I have always wanted to combine my 2 passions Hotrodding and kite buggy/surfing. This is my latest creation, Built in 6 months. During a VERY quite Christmas period (Work wise).Most parts including the van were bought via E-Bay.
> The old engine and box have been replaced with an Audi A4 1.9 TDI unit. Disc brakes from the Audi were also used. All work (apart from reupholstered front seats ) was carried out by myself.
> I must say the public’s reaction to this van has been unbelievable. Smiling faces, waving, looks of disbelief, people flagging me down to talk.. It has been a wonderful experience so far. Even had folks queuing up for tea/coffee when we open the hatch at the beach.
> ...


that is realy nice, no wonder people stop you


----------



## hanger18 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hvan1999 said:


> Hi Dave,
> I hope my message finds you well.
> my name is H Haidar and i am building a Hvan for a charity organisation run.
> we are looking to drive across Europe from London to Stockholm this summer serving coffee and french crepes.
> ...



Hi 
  You dont say how you would like me to help.
Let me know, I'll do what i can.
   Dave..


----------



## hanger18 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
   Thanks for your comments. I have now had the van on the road for 12 months.
I use it every day. Apart from my hotrods, it’s the only transport I have. Last summer we spent a wonderfully 3 weeks touring the west coast of France. We intended to use Aires but ended up wild camping every evening. The French loved the van, with it attracting a small crowd everywhere we went. I have totally fallen in love with the country and cant wait to return this year. The new mechanicals have been 100% reliable and the camper conversion/lay out, spot on with just a few small tweaks here and there. Off to Wales this weekend kite surfing, fingers crossed..
       Dave.    :wave:


----------



## 2cv (Jan 15, 2015)

Another link, Welcome to the Frontpage .  Its a work in progress but has some interesting stuff about H vans.


----------



## hanger18 (Jan 15, 2015)

2cv said:


> Another link, Welcome to the Frontpage .  Its a work in progress but has some interesting stuff about H vans.



Tried a few times over the last 12 months to register on that site. It doesn't work. :sad:


----------



## colinm (Jan 15, 2015)

We had a H van as a run around at work, much as I liked it for short journeys wouldn't be my first choice for long trips, I like a bit more comfort nowadays, but good luck to you.


----------



## 2cv (Jan 15, 2015)

I'll pass that on via 2cv gb

Edited to add try hvanregister@gmail.com


----------

